# TKMax - return of goods policy without receipt!



## dubliner56 (26 Oct 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been succesful in returning goods bought in TKMax without a receipt? I bought a pair of trousers last Sunday and today I tried to exchange them for something else, but I had mislaid the receipt, hence, they refused to exchange. Are they within rights to refuse?


----------



## brodiebabe (27 Oct 2008)

You just need to show proof of purchase so if you don't have receipt a credit card statement showing the purchase will do.


----------



## CatherineB (30 Oct 2008)

How is that 'proof' of anything? The OP could have robbed it last week and probably did have the purchase anyway if they were trying to get a refund/exchange.

Do you have a credit card statement? They are within their rights, unless the item is faulty. Nobody (except perhaps M&S who are wayy too lenient) will refund without a receipt but I'm surprised you haven't been offered an exchange/credit note etc, considering they're a fairly large retailer.


----------



## DaveD (30 Oct 2008)

Credit card statement or bank statement if Laser was used will suffice. I've used this method many times and never had any problem. If you have neither of these, nor the receipt, then they don't have to do anything.

But CC statement IS sufficient!


----------



## brodiebabe (30 Oct 2008)

CatherineB said:


> How is that 'proof' of anything? The OP could have robbed it last week and probably did have the purchase anyway if they were trying to get a refund/exchange.
> 
> Do you have a credit card statement? They are within their rights, unless the item is faulty. Nobody (except perhaps M&S who are wayy too lenient) will refund without a receipt but I'm surprised you haven't been offered an exchange/credit note etc, considering they're a fairly large retailer.


 

I think you need to re-read what I said!


----------



## dubliner56 (31 Oct 2008)

I paid for the goods by cash unfortunately. I did try to exchange goods but no joy, a credit note would have been welcomed, but it was also refused. I guess I have to be a little more careful with my reciepts!!
tks to all for the response!


----------

